# Husky & Chi?



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

I am thinking about getting a new dog ... a siberian husky puppy. I already have 4 chi's 1 boy Jet aged 2 nearly 3 and 3 girls Roxy who is 2, Zoey who is also 2 & Layla who is 6 months. I would really like a husky but am not sure weather to or not because of their prey drive towards small animals and i am worried that if i do get one the husky might see my chi's as prey and attack them.? Or would they get on great if the husky grew up with them around?

Does anyone know people that own a husky and a chi that get on really well or if they get on badly? this would really help if you did as i am not sure.
Thanks.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Valerie, aka Huskyluv would be the girl to ask. Valerie has Dakota a beautiful Husky and a little chihuahua named Faith.
You could PM her. 
Her fur babies are wonderful!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi there! I have a Siberian husky and a Chihuahua. Nice to see you're taking things slow and considering the needs of both breeds before bringing another one home. Kudos for that and I hope you're doing plenty of research on the breed.  Huskies are totally out there and are very high maintenance dogs, not to be taken lightly at all...be sure you know what you're getting into. 

Huskies are an amazing breed and you're smart to be concerned about their prey drive. They do have a very high prey drive and as an husky owner can tell you, they play very differently from most other breeds.

Truthfully, how a husky will act and get along with a chihuahua (or not) will depend on the individual. Some huskies just cannot live with small dogs or cats and others get along just fine. Your chances of them getting along do increase if you raise a puppy with small dogs and cats but even then it is no guarantee. Another important thing to keep in mind is I would never recommend leaving a husky and a small dog or cat alone together. They may get along great normally but it is not worth the risk of something happening while you are away.

All that said, my sibe gets along wonderfully with all dogs big and small. He currently lives with 3 chihuahuas, 3 cats and 2 guinea pigs and gets along just great. He is a bit rough so I am always keeping a close eye. Huskies are about as different from Chihuahuas as you can possibly get so please be sure you know what you're getting into. I think we husky owners are all a bit nutty...we kinda have to be to put up with everything this crazy breed dishes out. lol


----------

